# How To Solve Square-1



## elimescube (Jan 22, 2009)

I actually put together this tutorial some time ago due to numerous requests. Most of the feedback has been good, but YouTube (being as it is) is not home to the most intelligent critics on the internet. I thought it might be a good idea to post this here not only to assist those of you having a hard time with your Square-1, but also to receive constructive criticism from those of you who can already solve it. Enjoy!


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Emile! btw this thread might belong in the video gallery


----------



## elimescube (Jan 23, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Hi Emile! btw this thread might belong in the video gallery



Thanks Sarah, but I figured I'd post it here since its more of a How-to than a demonstration of skill. Also, I linked it, I didn't embed it 

EDIT: Ummm... So the video embedded itself? Sorry, Sarah


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 23, 2009)

I like the method, I should learn yours over the crap one I know now. Whenever people want a faster method than the tutorial I have on my youtube, I send them to yours.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 23, 2009)

This is a very nice tutorial Emile! You may not remember me, but we met at the Cincinnati Spring competition.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jan 23, 2009)

Really great tutorial, Emile! I especially liked how you explained how to get the puzzle back into a cube shape. I never had a good way of teaching that step to beginners, but I will definitely use the way you described in the tutorial to teach others from now on.


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 23, 2009)

As a beginner to the square-1, I found the video extremely hard to follow. At least the way you explained it, I would never use it as a beginner method, just because the description went ahead way too fast.

Don't get me wrong. The method is fine, but they way its explained seems like its aimed at people who get what the hell up 6 down 4 means already.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 23, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> As a beginner to the square-1, I found the video extremely hard to follow. At least the way you explained it, I would never use it as a beginner method, just because the description went ahead way too fast.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. The method is fine, but they way its explained seems like its aimed at people who get what the hell up 6 down 4 means already.



really? I thought it was well explained. I understood it


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 23, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> bamman1108 said:
> 
> 
> > As a beginner to the square-1, I found the video extremely hard to follow. At least the way you explained it, I would never use it as a beginner method, just because the description went ahead way too fast.
> ...



Probably because I only watched it once and I don't own a square 1 anyway...


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 23, 2009)

I've sent it to a friend of mine who just recieved one (ordered it for me but he can play with it before he hands it over)
I'll see if it's difficult for beginners


----------



## Garmon (Jan 23, 2009)

I learned from this, and I think it's a great tutorial, since the least algorithms the better these days.


----------



## elimescube (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for all of the nice comments, everyone!


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 24, 2009)

Good tutorial, especially the "getting it back to square" part.

But for a beginner tutorial it is a little bit heavy on the algs. I prefer http://nerdparadise.com/puzzles/square1/


----------



## dmchale (Jan 24, 2009)

Hands-down the best "getting back to square" walkthrough I've seen. But I agree with the above poster... waaaaaayyyyy too fast when you start getting into algs after that point. I kept having to go back and try and follow along with you but since I'm still unfamiliar with the sq-1 I have a hard time quickly executing "1 on the top, 3 on the bottom ... 3 on the top ... 3 on the top, 4 on the bottom ..." I just can't keep up. :-? You lost me during the edge swaps between the top and bottom layers which makes it difficult to keep up with the rest of the video. 

Perhaps it would be helpful to add the actual algs as text on the screen so one could read along with what you're saying? The visual reference of the alg itself would be really handy, IMO. 

Still appreciate the vid! But if you're trying to teach people who don't know the puzzle, I think it needs to be brought down a level or two for us newbies. Just my input


----------



## Dene (Jan 24, 2009)

I only watched the first part on how to get a cubeshape, and thank you very much for it! Now I can get it everytime no problems


----------



## tommstokoe (Jul 27, 2009)

heyy how fast do you think this method can allow you to go ? and what method is it ?
thanks


----------



## i luv pants (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't understand what 3 on the top, 2 on the bottom, etc. means???


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 27, 2009)

Great video! I love your voice and accent


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 27, 2009)

great vid! I figured out everything except for the parity myself, so thanks for the parity alg! and I agree that your explanation of getting it back to the cube shape was great!


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 27, 2009)

i luv pants said:


> I don't understand what 3 on the top, 2 on the bottom, etc. means???


 but he explains the notation in the video


----------



## Edmund (Jul 27, 2009)

Not just best square-1 tutorial, I think this is the best tutorial as far as cubing goes period.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 28, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Not just best square-1 tutorial, I think this is the best tutorial as far as cubing goes period.



I haven't watched many tutorials, but this is definitely the best I've ever seen.


----------



## philippe (Aug 14, 2009)

*So great!!*

Wow I've had this square one for a while and only managed to get it once or twice since I've had it. This really helped provide me with a way of seeing it kinda like a 3x3x3. Thanks =]


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't own a square-1 and wonder what the best is. I know it is all personal preference, but what does everyone else prefer. Links would be hopeful.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 20, 2010)

Please don't bump an incredibly old thread with an off topic post...
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20726


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 20, 2010)

Soryy i searched for Square-1 and i couldn't find any, I forgot about that thread.


----------



## mr6768 (Oct 2, 2010)

one of the best tutorials I've ever seen . short and complete.
but for the Edge permutation part. isn't there a shorter algorithm for fixing the parity ?!
it's so long , I've learned all the algs in 1 hour but this one is a pain in the butt !


----------

